# Ron Zacapa: from Guatemala



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, I have been in Antigua, Guatemala for a little over a week now and had the opportunity to try Ron (Rum) Zacapa on New Years Eve. It is seriously smooth and delicious. I have never had anything quite like it. We went through the entire bottle, of course, and I was standing in line the next day to buy more. Too bad I can only bring back two bottles. 

I will have more to say about the cigars, Ron Zacapa, the guatemalan beers and the coffee in Guatemal on the Stogie Fresh rating blog: http://stogiefresh.com/ratingblog/index.html

Best,

The Doc


----------



## Port Aransas (Dec 16, 2005)

The Zacapa 23Yr is my personal favorite rum, glad to hear it left an impression on you. At least you know that after you blow through your two bottles that it's still available in the States. My locals charge about $50-ish per 750, seen a few onliners considerably lower.

Enjoy Guatemala

Steve


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Port Aransas said:


> The Zacapa 23Yr is my personal favorite rum, glad to hear it left an impression on you. At least you know that after you blow through your two bottles that it's still available in the States. My locals charge about $50-ish per 750, seen a few onliners considerably lower.
> 
> Enjoy Guatemala
> 
> Steve


That's quite steep. I can get it locally for about $35. And yes it is an excellent rum, I managed to bring down half a bottle in less than a day.:al


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Port Aransas said:


> The Zacapa 23Yr is my personal favorite rum, glad to hear it left an impression on you. At least you know that after you blow through your two bottles that it's still available in the States. My locals charge about $50-ish per 750, seen a few onliners considerably lower.
> 
> Enjoy Guatemala
> 
> Steve


Steve, I'm in SA as well! Where are you shopping, getting Zacapa for that many bones? Seems the last I paid for a bottle was like $25- or something.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

the 23Y old Zacapa is excellent. I think it's the best rum i've ever tasted.

wonder why it never seems to be getting any of the awards?


----------



## Port Aransas (Dec 16, 2005)

cigartexan said:


> Steve, I'm in SA as well! Where are you shopping, getting Zacapa for that many bones? Seems the last I paid for a bottle was like $25- or something.


 

Well, this wasn't a premeditated buy so I was clueless on the going rate. I walked in the store next to Sorrento's in Heights (yeah, I should've been leary in Heights) to browse and happened to see the 23 on the shelf. Cha-ching - see ya later fitty-doller.

I appreciate the info, will definately be a little wiser when it's time to restock.

BTW, I'm on the other side of Bullis from you, Timberwood Park.

Steve


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got a bottle of Zacapa 23 yr old on it's way to me right now as we speak!!! Lookin foward to trying it.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

The best deal I found was at the airport in Guatemala for $34, go figure.

The Doc


----------

